# Bilder werden nicht geladen



## alpi_TS (8. Mrz 2011)

Hey leute,
hab ein sehr einfaches Problem, was ich nicht lösen kann und als letzte Hoffnung mich an euch wende. Nun das Problem ist relativ simpel. Die Bilder werden nicht geladen/gemalt. Ich weis leider nicht welches davon zutrifft.

also ich habs auf rapidshare.com hochgeladen, aber hier sozusagen noch mal ein teil des quelltextes :
DOWNLOAD


```
MediaTracker tracker = new MediaTracker(this);
		 
		 spieler_springt = getImage (getCodeBase(), "Image/spieler_springt.gif");
		 tracker.addImage(spieler_springt, 1);


//und beim malen dann das hier:
g.drawImage(spieler_springt,getxpos(),getypos()+20,null);
```

Also vielen dank schon mal im voraus für die hilfe


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2011)

Schau mal in die Java-Konsole, welche Fehlermeldungen beim Start ausgegeben werden.
BTW: Die .class-Dateien müssen in einem Verzeichnis über _Image_ liegen.

Und sowas solltest du unbedingt vermeiden. Eine Fehlermeldung kann so unterdrückt werden.
[JAVA=71]    catch (Exception exception)
    {
    }[/code]

Mindestens ist der StackTrace auszugeben.

Bsp:
[JAVA=71]    catch (Exception exception)
    {
         exception.getStackTrace();
    }[/code]

Und dann schau noch mal bitte nach, an welcher Stelle du überhaupt _getImages()_ aufrufst.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2011)

exception.printStackTrace();


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2011)

Öh... jo. Sorry, den meinte ich.


----------



## alpi_TS (8. Mrz 2011)

Also an sich werden keine Fehler ausgeben. Ich hab vorher die Figur mit g.fillRect(....) gemalt, nur sieht das nicht besonders schik aus. Also hier wird getImages() aufgerufen :
	
	
	
	





```
public void init()
	  {
	    setBackground (Color.blue);
	   
	    kiste = new Kiste (100,100,50,2);
	    spieler = new Spieler (100,100,this);
	    kiste2 = new Kiste (0,0,50,2);
	    getImages();
	    spieler.setImage(spieler_springt, spieler_rechts, spieler_rechts2, spieler_links, spieler_links2);
	    
	  }
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2011)

alpi_TS hat gesagt.:


> Also hier wird getImages() aufgerufen ...


In der Version, die du oben zum Download angeboten hast, wird das aber nicht gemacht.
Da sieht deine init()-Methode noch so aus:


> ```
> public void init()
> {
> setBackground (Color.blue);
> ...



Vielleicht prüfst du das noch mal. Ich hatte dich nicht ohne Grund darauf hingewiesen. 
Achte auch darauf, dass die Exceptions behandelt werden!


----------



## alpi_TS (8. Mrz 2011)

Ich hab das ja auch erst gemacht nachdem du mich darauf angesprochen hast ^^.
Ja Exceptions hab ich auch wie vorgeschlagen geändert.

Also jetzt funktioniert es. :applaus: Ich weis jetzt nicht welche veränderung das bewirkt hat. Also ich hab das mit getImage() und den Ordner Image in den ordner src und bin (eclipse) kopiert.

Vielen Vielen Dank :toll::toll::toll:


----------

